# Helm für schmale Kopfform mit sehr gutem Halt gesucht.



## mäxx__ (20. November 2017)

Wir suchen für unseren Junior mit Kopfumfang 56cm einen neuen Helm. Da er eine sehr schmale Kopfform hat, wackelten bisher alle probiereten Modell von FOX, Alpina, Giro.

Wer kennt das Problem und kann gezielt Helm-Modelle empfehlen?

Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## Florent29 (20. November 2017)

Ich hatte neulich ein paar Helme zum Testen da - der Endura Singletrack war mir an den Seiten zu schmal, aber vielleicht ist er ja genau was ihr sucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (20. November 2017)

IXS Trail RS in S/M. Das ist neben der TSG Kraken Dirtschale (Segment Innenleben) der einzige Helm der bei meinem kleinen und schmalen Kopf wackelfrei sitzt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. November 2017)

Was sind denn "alle probierten"? Diverse Firmen haben ja 20 Helmmodelle je Sparte. Soll es irgendein Helm sein oder gezielt für was bestimmtes? 

Ich fahre mit meinem kleinen 52er Kopp (schmal) mit den Giro Savant wirklich hervorragend. Sieht auch nicht nach der bei vielen anderen Modellen typischen "Pilzkopf" Optik aus.


----------



## mäxx__ (20. November 2017)

Merci erstmal
Es sollte schon ein Helm sein, der im Nacken etwas heruntergezogen ist.

Meine Frau, mein großer Sohn und ich fahren je den Alpina Carapax und der sitzt bei uns Bombe...nur beim Lütten wackelt der dermaßen, da der Helm trotz Verstellmechanismus auf Anschlag links und rechts ca. 5mm Spiel hat.

Den IXS Trail RS hatte er mal ausgeliehen, als er noch kleiner war, war aber auch grenzwertig.
Den Endura Singletrack schauen wir uns jedenfalls mal an.


----------



## berkel (21. November 2017)

Noch ein Tipp für eine schmale Sonenbrille: Julbo Whoops (Bügelinnenbreite: 125mm), die ist speziell für schmale Gesichter gemacht. Zudem passt sie auch gut bei hohem Nasenrücken/-ansatz. Bei mir sitzt sie perfekt. Ich habe ewig nach einer passenden Sonnenbrille gesucht.


----------



## Baitman (21. November 2017)

Die Suche nach dem richtigen Helm war bei mir auch eine Odyssee. Ich habe auch eine relativ schmale Kopfform und nen total platten Hinterkopf, Kopf, Hals und Rücken bilden quasi eine Linie...   Mir sind eigentlich alle Helme immer ins Gesicht gerutscht, da der versteller hinten quasi nicht greifen kann, dazu habe ich noch lange Haare. Ich bin schlussendlich beim POC gelandet, der wirklich ausgesprochen gut sitzt bei mir. Leider löst sich dort das Drehrädchen zum verstellen des Kopfumfangs von selbst weshalb ich bei jeder Tour immer mal nachdrehen muss.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. November 2017)

Also wenn wir von Brillen anfangen kann ich dazu noch die Adidas Evil Eye (Halfrim) in XS empfehlen. Die müsste auch so in dem Dreh liegen, passt mir jedenfalls auch gut auf meinen schmalen Dötz. Nasensteg kann in 2 Weiten verstellt werden und der Neigungswinkel hat 3 verschiedene Einstellungen. Durch Hitze können die Bügel zusätzlich auch noch bedingt angepasst werden


----------



## M_on_Centurion (25. November 2017)

Schon mal einen Uvex probiert?
War der einzige, der bei meinem schmalen Kopf gepasst hat. Ich habe den Uvex Quatro.


----------



## FloF (27. November 2017)

Ich hab auch einen schmalen Kopf und mir passt der leatt dbx perfekt.


----------



## mäxx__ (28. November 2017)

Den Uvex Quattro Pro habe ich auch schon im Visier; werde den mal besorgen.
Den Leatt dbx kenn ich noch gar nicht. Werde gleich mal schauen.

Danke übrigens, daß ihr euch die Zeit nehmt und mir Tips gebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

